# "Strip Chess" - erotica - A chessboard will never look the same again



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome to: Strip Chess, one of the hottest and best-loved Delta stories. Strip Chess is a 41,000 word novella selling for $3.99.

Six college students get together after completing 3rd year Finals and end up playing sensual games. During the proceedings, Jen decides to satisfy a long-time yen for Bill, and to spice up their night with a game of chess. She devises her own rules which she hopes will lead to a fun, sensual time ending the way most chess games ultimately end: with 'mate'. But, as the game progresses, it becomes a psychological battle between the two, watched by the other four, who participate, knowingly or unknowingly, in the struggle. The heat from this one burned out two keyboards.

Strip Chess is not merely about six university students who relax after Finals with games that lead to sex. Strip Chess also looks at power relationships and competition.

Although I believe that the cover is tasteful, I'll refrain from putting it up, either in this thread or in my sig, unless and until a moderator gives me an okay. If you want to see it, simply click on the text link.

Delta.

[Edited to remove images and links leading to erotica from this thread as per the new regulations against erotica in this forum.]

If you wish to check out the games, go to:

http://amazon.com and do a search for B005UDLGUK or Strip Chess and Delta


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Delta, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

Ah, tonight, between answering the door to give out treats, perhaps you might consider playing a game of chess. A move here, a move there, logic above all. Just don't let it get out of hand. Different, strange, rules might make it a totally different game. Perhaps you should wait until after dark, after the young ones have come and gone.

THE RULES

Distraction is allowed. For every piece that you capture, you get to uncover a part of your opponent's body by undressing him/her and then teasing that newly uncovered skin for two minutes. For every pawn taken, you may play with any (to date) uncovered portion of your opponent's body for two minutes and then continue until they signal that they are ready to make their move.

They say Chess is a game of concentration. Put that theory to a_ real _test. Read Strip Chess today. Get some ideas. See if you can actually make through an entire game. But don't blame Delta if you can't.

[Edited to remove images and links leading to erotica from this thread as per the new regulations against erotica in this forum.]

If you wish to check out the games, go to:

http://amazon.com and do a search for B005UDLGUK or Strip Chess and Delta


----------



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

I've made Strip Chess free for New Year's Eve. One day only.

My gift for patronage throughout the year. Please pick up a copy and enjoy.

Delta.

And if anyone is brave enough to leave a review . . .

[Edited to remove images and links leading to erotica from this thread as per the new regulations against erotica in this forum.]

If you wish to check out the games, go to:

http://amazon.com and do a search for B005UDLGUK or Strip Chess and Delta


----------



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello fellow Denizens of Kindleboards.

Strip Chess made its 100th sale.

Love, Lust, and Power are three aspects of the sexual games we play with with each other, and Strip Chess dabbles in all three. But each has its own consequences. So, only set up the board to play if you dare, and if you if you think you know (erroneously, of course, for no one ever really knows) where it will lead.

Strip Chess: A game, yes, but also a look at life.

[Edited to remove images and links leading to erotica from this thread as per the new regulations against erotica in this forum.]

If you wish to check out the games, go to:

http://amazon.com and do a search for B005UDLGUK or Strip Chess and Delta


----------



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

Due to the new rules on erotica -- but not murder & mayhem -- links on these boards, I've been playing a game of "Strip Links", whereby I've removed all the links to my product pages from this thread (and others), but none of my clothes.

Let me say that Strip Links is not near as much fun as Strip Chess (either in actuality or in merely reading about it). For much more fun, pick up a copy of Strip Chess by Delta (see, no link). Peruse it at your leisure. Borrow the rules for a game with your partner. Enjoy. Now, I can't point you directly to the book, but a clever lot like those who surf these boards should be able to find it with only a few hints.

So, if you wish to check out the games, go to:

http://amazon.com and do a search for B005UDLGUK or Strip Chess and Delta


----------



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

Chess: a game for the high-minded.
Strip Chess: a game for the high-minded ... or not.

If you wish to check out the games, go to:

http://amazon.com and do a search for B005UDLGUK or Strip Chess and Delta or copy and paste the following into your browser and replace the (dot) with a period.

amazon(dot)com/Strip-Chess-Delta-ebook/dp/B005UDLGUK


----------

